# Stupid electronic stuff... in my lounge...



## hairychris (Oct 27, 2012)

Not exactly guitar related, but polyrhythmic nonsense.

MFB Megazwerg and Doepfer Dark Energy hooked to a desk and controlled by a 25 key midi keyboard.

These babies are semi-modular which involves a whole bunch of good fun hooking them up using 3.5mm patch cables....

BTW for the Dark Energy I have a splitter on the audio out feeding back into the audio in. It makes it about 666x more brutal.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice! I'll be honest, I do not know what the MFB Megazwerg and Doepfer Dark Energy are doing to create/affect the sound. Are they synth/sequencers?


----------



## FireInside (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty damn cool.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 29, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Pretty damn cool.



Cheers dood!



Given To Fly said:


> Nice! I'll be honest, I do not know what the MFB Megazwerg and Doepfer Dark Energy are doing to create/affect the sound. Are they synth/sequencers?



They're both monophonic analogue synths. The main/bass noise is from the Doepfer (Dark Energy) feeding back with itself and then put through the delay of the MFB (Megazwerge). The MFB has a 4 step analogue sequence which I use to create beat.

The real fun is being able to patch the individual components together and have them interact with each other.


----------



## johnny666 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thats pretty cool I would love to get my hands on some analogue gear


----------

